# RCA Interconnect Plug Recommendations



## modifiede30 (Sep 29, 2008)

Been looking around and can't find many recommendations on RCA plugs for DIY cables, except Canare, which I would prefer not to use.

I'd like to make sure they'll carry a 75ohm signal and can be soldered. Ideally would also prefer not to have to pay $20/connector - theh canare's would be fine but I'd prefer not to have crimp style. Aside from just soldering the canares, what other options are there? Its a quad-shielded wire if that helps.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

First off, welcome to the forums. 

I"m a Canare user here, so I can't help you other than to say it's paid for itself already. I like the crimp, even though I occasionally solder some connectors (like XLR).

As for solder plugs, I have used Neutrik stuff from Markertek or Parts Express. I usually stay away from soldering unless absolutely necessary. It's super easy to know if you got a crimp right. You may not know if you have a bad solder joint until you put it all together and find some crackling or a short.

WBT supposedly also makes great stuff, but I'd save your money and stick with the Neutrik. They've been making pro grade plugs for the recording and music industry for years.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Daniel!


modifiede30 said:


> Been looking around and can't find many recommendations on RCA plugs for DIY cables, except Canare, which I would prefer not to use.
> 
> I'd like to make sure they'll carry a 75ohm signal and can be soldered.


It won’t be possible to maintain 75-ohms with a soldered RCA. The only way Canare’s RCAs qualify as 75-ohm is because they are crimped. You can find more details in Part 2 of the DIY Guide to Making Your Own Cables article I have in the works

Regards,
Wayne


----------

